# A bit of UAE history for you...



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

No, UAE history is NOT and oxymoron....

Have a look here, it's a (British made) video of the early days of airports in UAE and Sharjah (The UAE's first airport) in particular.

Now for all those people who say there's no history or culture here...

Quote...

Sharjah is a hot desolate spot....

No change there then!


----------



## Felixtoo2 (Jan 16, 2009)

Thanks for that Andy, as someone who works in that line of buisness it`s interesting to see where it all began.


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Yeah, I thought you and fatenhappy would like it!


----------



## bigbang70 (Apr 9, 2010)

I have a book called "A Strange And Eventful History" it is very informative about the recent history of UAE i recommend it, Very good read written by Edward Henderson


----------



## Anna returning (Aug 17, 2009)

Wonderful! Really enjoyed watching that


----------

